# Small Batches



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2005)

What do you use to ferment small batches ( Gallon Recipes) in. Are Tupperware containers suitable?


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 10, 2005)

You should be able to use any food-safe plastic container as long as IT HAS NEVER BEEN USED FOR ANYTHING ELSE. EVER. VIRGIN MATERIAL. So, call your Tupperware dealer, go to your local MegaMart but whatever you do, don't use something that's been marinating meat!




Unless you're looking for a smokey wine!


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 10, 2005)

I just use my big plastic fermenter and haven't had a problem. I do have a small one that I got with my fruit kit but it isn't big enough. I just watch the specific gravity and transfer it to glass as soon as it is ready so the must isn't left with the big airspace in the in the primary.


I have a gallon of blueberry fermenting right now in the big one.


Ramona


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, as a newbie, I have decided to make only 1 or 2 gallon batches. I went to my local water supply store and bought a 3 gallon #7 plastic water jug. Looks like a glass carboy, but plastic. I will use that then trasnfer to my new 3 gallon glass carboy that I got from George.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks guys/gals...


Ramona, how many blueberries for a gallon?


How much yeast?


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 10, 2005)

Good evening Waldo,


Well, I'm pretty new at the fruit wines. I probably used about 2-3 lbs for a gallon. Don't have a scale so I used the blueberries in onehand and a 4lb bag of sugar in the other methodand guestimated. But it doesn't have to be exact. You may want a little more fruit for more body in your wine. I used the recipe on the website here. Just click on recipes. I have some apricot rose in the process of clearing now too so I'm anxious to try that and see how it is going...may give it a taste test here this evening. Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Ramona,,,,,I am headed to the "recipes"


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 11, 2005)

I would use at least 2 pounds for a light-bodied wine, but 3 pounds for a rich, heavier wine. I made a blueberry which was light-bodied, and I think I prefer the heavier ones. Waldo, you look like a guy who likes the heavier bodied ones too, so I'd go for the 3 pounds per gallon.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm !!! Waldo !!! Heavier Bodied !!! Methinks I have been cut!!ROFLMAO


----------



## Hippie (Aug 16, 2005)

Martina, please don't insult the natives!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2005)

Another..."True Newbie" question.....On the airlocks, are you supposed to leave the little red caps on them while in use?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 17, 2005)

Yes.


Waldo, if you are planning on doing alot of experimenting with small batches, do yourself a huge favor. Start drinking Riunite or other cheap wines in those 4 liter jugs. Save all the jugs for your 1 gallon batches. Start the batches slightly larger than 1 gallon and use the 4 liter jugs for secondary vessels and also for bulk aging and storage. You can find new sanitizable and reusable caps for them. I bet George can get them. Leave an inch airspace in them, whether using a bung and airlock or a cap. Store the capped jugs upright in the same conditions you would store any wine in corked bottles. Before you know it, you will have plenty of homemade jug wine to open and show off when relatives and friends visit, such as a big Christmas dinner.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 18, 2005)

Dang....Wonder if George sells them little red caps. I think i chunked mine.


I got a pretty good supply of gallon jugs Hippie so i think I will leave the Riunite alone. Gives me a headache


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a nice little collectionof gallon jugs now, from George. They are hard to find now since everything is in plastic. Someone told me that you can find them in antique stores.....guess they are becoming antiquated.


Ramona


----------



## Hippie (Aug 18, 2005)

The 4 liter Riunite is still sold in dark glass jugs. The headache might be from too much sulphite they use because of low alcohol.


The caps I am thinking of are black plastic with a removable poly liner that seals really well and is reusable.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 24, 2005)

Are the glass airlocks any better than the plastic ones?


----------



## Hippie (Aug 24, 2005)

Nope. The best airlocks are the 3-piece. They are easier to clean, fill, and empty, and will not easily allow suck-back when a low pressure system rolls through. I have a couple of the 'S' types if you want them. (plastic)


----------

